# Shark Eye Nav Lights



## riptide (Dec 31, 2009)

Looking at a pair of shark eye bow lights on the net , i dont know if they are led lights , or bulb type lights. browsing this forum i have seen plenty of these lights used .....are yours led , are they a quality product , any problems with them or mabey even a alternative thanks


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Mine are standard bulbs. I've been using them for over a year with no problems.

http://www.iboats.com/Seasense-Stai...5932903--session_id.634130793--view_id.237275


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

the only shark eye style navigation lights i have seen are regular incandescent ones (but i'm sure they make the led ones) and while they were from different suppliers the lights themselves seemed to be exactly the same as if they came from the same manufacture. i have used them on a few boats with decent results, if you silicone the gasket to keep moisture out they seem to last a little longer


----------



## cal1320 (Jun 6, 2007)

Here's an alternative.
http://www.danamarineproducts.com/P...=2116a4b-631c6b0e-2210-477d-a06d-db9f02f83810
I have this on my skiff. No holes in the hull either.


----------



## riptide (Dec 31, 2009)

Thanks guys i wanted leds so i can run a small batt. but sounds like they are a ok product thanks again so i will give it shot


----------



## rjacobia (Feb 4, 2010)

I believe that West Marine carries them. I picked mine up at a local marine store.


----------



## justindfish (Dec 5, 2008)

I looked very hard and ended up finding some LED ones but I can't remember if they were uscg approved. They were crazy expensive anyway. I have had mine for about 9 months and they still work I actually just took them out today and one had some slight corrosion so I coated both with corrosion X HD that will fix that problem. But the reason I took them out was to look at the bulb so I could find a LED replacement bulb if I find some I will post on the board to let everyone know. I think they are the best Navigation Light for smaller boats.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

i have also seen the price vary significantly between brands but like i said, the actual product appears the same


----------



## gnuraider (Nov 4, 2008)

mine are TH Marine brand - got them from BoatersWorld.com. I agree with others, price/brand will vary, but they all seem like the same product.


----------



## pole_position (Dec 5, 2009)

seems like i paid 36$ for mine , try marineengine.com


----------



## venganza_marine (Nov 11, 2009)

We used the Livorsi nav lights at Donzi, they are 69. each side, they are LEDs but expensize....
http://www.livorsi.com/catalog/rigging1.htm#elliptical


----------



## Frank_Sebastian (Oct 15, 2007)

I have both SeaSense and SeaChoice brand. I like the SeaSense better as the bulb holder can be removed and the bulb replaced without any tools. The seaChoice requires a stubby screw driver and removing and replacing two screws per side.

Best regards,
Frabk_S


----------



## Frank_Sebastian (Oct 15, 2007)

Oh I forgot they were less than $30 delivered. Spare bulbs are cheap also. Try a little white lithium grease on the bulbs and sockets and seal the lights into the hull with marine silicone.

Best 
Frank_S


----------



## fldolphin (Apr 20, 2011)

Here are a set of LED's Shark eye's less than $30 for both port and Starboard.http://www.amazon.com/SeaChoice-Flush-Mount-Side-Lights/dp/B0006ZCBS8


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Spend the $ and get the Livorsi's. I have them on my Sheaffer Tower boat and they are fantastic, much smaller that the shark eyes and require a much smaller hole for installation, much lower electrical draw...worth the $!


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2012)

> Spend the $ and get the Livorsi's.  I have them on my Sheaffer Tower boat and they are fantastic, much smaller that the shark eyes and require a much smaller hole for installation, much lower electrical draw...worth the $!


I 2nd the Livorski lights. 

I went with a small Dekka AGM battery(under 20lbs) that operates everything. I have a deck mounted Led nav light painted black($40 I think)Led cockpit lights, Rear Hella flip down nav. light with bulb changed to an LED and a bilge pump.

I can run everything on my skiff for more then 60hrs continually by the math. I also have an electric start motor and have never charged the battery outside of the motor charging it since July.


----------



## swampfox (May 9, 2007)

You can get LED bulbs for just about any application. Check your local Motorcycle shop. I picked some up there. I second that about siliconing the gaskets. Add a LED bulb and the Shark Eyes will be bullet proof.


----------

